# fling flight babies.



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

FLYING FLIGHTS! LOL Im not sure how to fix the title..

my two males and females that i switched and paired based on standard of wanting of hopeful genes, have finally produced two babies each!!! im curious if the one father is showing perfect capping, if the young will carry gene, even if not showing in them, if try to cross the adult pairs and chicks back and forth, not to directly inbreed, will the capping just pop up or take over them all over time or quickly completely? i want to keep both capped and non capped, and curious how that will work with three showing non capped and one perfect capping, but hearing capping stays in the line and would just keep popping up forever no matter how i try to clear it out (from one of the leading and only sourses i could find on flying flights, aside from one great fellow patient enough to put up with m inexperiance and wonder at all ive seen thats probly old hat to most now). i try to take pics of adults, but they dont seem to want to stay still for the camera, and take flight, or come to atteck or invetigate it especially when get to close to nests.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so what is the % of how they will turn out with what breeding you picked?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

laughingdog said:


> my two males and females that i switched and paired based on standard of wanting of hopeful genes, have finally produced two babies each!!! im curious if the one father is showing perfect capping, if the young will carry gene, even if not showing in them, if try to cross the adult pairs and chicks back and forth, not to directly inbreed, will the capping just pop up or take over them all over time or quickly completely? i want to keep both capped and non capped, and curious how that will work with three showing non capped and one perfect capping, but hearing capping stays in the line and would just keep popping up forever no matter how i try to clear it out (from one of the leading and only sourses i could find on flying flights, aside from one great fellow patient enough to put up with m inexperiance and wonder at all ive seen thats probly old hat to most now). i try to take pics of adults, but they dont seem to want to stay still for the camera, and take flight, or come to atteck or invetigate it especially when get to close to nests.


The gene for crest (cr) is recessive and not sex-linked. 
A pair of crested Flights will produce only crested offspring. A pair of plain-headed Flights, where both birds carry the crest gene, will produce approximately 25% crested offspring; 25% will be pure for non-crest and 50% will be plain-headed, but be carrying the crest gene. A crested bird mated to a pure non-crest, will breed plain-head offspring, all will carry the crest gene. A crested bird mated to a plain-head carrying crest, will breed approximately 50% crested young, the plain-headed young will carry the crest gene. Pure non-crested birds paired together will produced only non-crested offspring.
Obviously, these percentages will not be realised with small breeding samples, also breeding in an open loft, where illegitimacy is a possibility, may produce different outcomes to those predicted.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

*flying flight babies!*



indigobob said:


> The gene for crest (cr) is recessive and not sex-linked.
> A pair of crested Flights will produce only crested offspring. A pair of plain-headed Flights, where both birds carry the crest gene, will produce approximately 25% crested offspring; 25% will be pure for non-crest and 50% will be plain-headed, but be carrying the crest gene. A crested bird mated to a pure non-crest, will breed plain-head offspring, all will carry the crest gene. A crested bird mated to a plain-head carrying crest, will breed approximately 50% crested young, the plain-headed young will carry the crest gene. Pure non-crested birds paired together will produced only non-crested offspring.
> Obviously, these percentages will not be realised with small breeding samples, also breeding in an open loft, where illegitimacy is a possibility, may produce different outcomes to those predicted.


@indigobob, thanks, for the info. ok here is an unrelated thing: i mated a looking just maybe slightl crested and muffed roller-possibly tumbler ect or other pigeon mix, with a capuchine hen, and the babies are both feathering in crested pins already.. one showing slight foot feathering also, but the colors outstanding! so guessing the father roller mix has crested in him after all, or could just be fluke that both babies showing so early in initial pins, and looking like tumblers that have the shell crest and muffed feet. what are the chances they picked up the roller gene (i ask, as i cant seem to locally get any roller/tumbler females)?


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

babies are growing quick and healthy, and the parents are constantly stuffing them to keep their crops packed.. lol if i get into other breeds serious enough, i may have to use these as fosters/pumpers.. first couple days with the new hatchlings as were first babies for both pairs, they seemed confused and easily startled by me putzing, but now theyll feed even if im holding the babies or putzing around after those first two days. found they seem reluctant to try other foods to feed their young at first, and will fill up and seem to test it first for hours before feeding to babies. feather sheaths all look dark at this point, besides the white flight feathers of course.


----------

